# Draw weight, ATA, Brace height, or Draw length



## protonvx (Dec 28, 2011)

I guess maybe a should clarify, in the future what measurement should I be most concerned about? Obviously my measurements with the new string are almost dead on with what the old string measured and do not need any more adjustment.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Are you sure you are measuring the BH from the same spot, deepest part of the grip, in both instances? Seems to me if the ATA didn't change then the BH should also be the same. Regardless, you are close enough to original spec as far as I am concerned. What kind of scale are you using for DW? Is it calibrated? 

The most important measurement that I am concerned with after a string/cable change is draw length. I like to get as close as possible to factory spec, but I don't split hairs over minor deviations as long as my DL and bow draw weight are where I KNOW they should be for the setup. In other words, ATA and BH are low on my priority list during setup. Make sense? And I am assuming that your cam timing and synchronization are correct. If its a single cam, disregard synchronization. Make sure the cam starting point is correct.

And the big question.............how does she shoot for you??
NC


----------



## protonvx (Dec 28, 2011)

I messed with it today and added a twist to the cable which brought my DW to 69lbs without really affecting anything else. I am just using a basic spring type Cabelas scale, but I am planning on ordering a better scale yet this week as I have noticed the scale deviates. I already have everything to build a draw board and will be doing that this weekend. I actually did not check the draw length, but I will; it feels right though. The cam is in the correct position. The bow shoots great. I have been extremely pleased with the bow. I can literally stack arrows all day long with it at 20 yards. 

I have have always been able to get bows close to spec after string changes, I just never really have been sure as to what is the most important measurement to focus on.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

actually DL and poundage i think are gonna tell you better if its in spec. sucks bear doesnt publish cam timing worth a darn, a simple hole in cam to align buss thru would be huge in helping tune. i bet its in the buss and affecting DW and DL


----------



## protonvx (Dec 28, 2011)

I purchased the Easton scale only to find that the bow was at 74lbs. I re-adjusted everything and have it set at 72lbs as that is what the card said it was set at from the factory. I also threw my Cabelas scale in the trash! 

The DL is measuring 29.5". After doing some reasearch I believe this is a Bear issue. The bow shoots great and feels okay. I went ahead and ordered a 28.5" module to see what kind of difference it makes; hoping that if the 29" module measures 29.5, the 28.5" module will measure 29". I never measured the DL with the factory string, but I can say that the arrows line up on the riser in basically the same spot with both the factory string and the ProLine string. I still have not made my draw board, but I did stick a self-adhesive tape measure on an arrow so I can take measurements until I do the draw board.

However, I had a QAD LD and switched over to the Limbdriver. Not sure what I think of the limbdriver just yet.

I also finally papertuned after installing the Limbdriver and I will say I doubt this will ever happen again, but it was dead on the money. I have ruined 3 GoldTip Velocity Pros in two days of shooting. I guess I can't shoot the same spot on my target anymore.

On the Carnage, there is a hole in the cam. Now I don't know what it is there for as Bear doesn't say anything about it, but my string runs right through it. I also had marked the cam prior to string removal and my marks line up with the new string.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

protonvx said:


> I also finally papertuned after installing the Limbdriver and I will say I doubt this will ever happen again, but it was dead on the money. I have ruined 3 GoldTip Velocity Pros in two days of shooting. I guess I can't shoot the same spot on my target anymore.


Don't cha just hate that when that happens?


----------



## protonvx (Dec 28, 2011)

SonnyThomas - Yes I do :wink: I have never done that before and I doubt I will again!


----------

